# Finally up @ 1 year old



## solanabeacher (Mar 5, 2009)

*Just turned one and bang. They've been up for over a week now, yipee!*


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww... Cute pup!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!! Just stunning...

Huge congratulations!!

Tanya


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Perfect! =)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Handsome, what his ears went up at 1 years old? If that is so then there might be hope for some others I have read about.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, I've never heard of that before!!! I've read of people taping them up at around 7-8 months and it being successful, but never them just popping up on their own at a year old!! Congrats, he looks gorg.


----------



## cramey1 (Dec 14, 2008)

my pup is 12.5 mths old and 1 is starting to stick up all the time now so I know it is possible but the other is a struggle. did you do anything special to help them? Congrats.


----------



## solanabeacher (Mar 5, 2009)

*I glued Dr. Scholls mole foam in his ear from 9-11 months with Tear-Mender fabric glue. I finally took it out and it went right back down. Then meraculously it cam up on it's own right after his 1st birthday. His right ear has always been up since 12 weeks. *


----------



## solanabeacher (Mar 5, 2009)

*Before back in May*










*Now in July*










Don't ever lose hope on their ears coming up! We didn't!!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats! I know how exciting it is! Dakota's ears just started standing between 7 - 9 months!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats !!!!!!!
handsome guy you have there.


----------



## Nadia (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely dog! And I was getting worried about Dvash's ears when they were still floppy at 6 months!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Awww, what a beauty.


----------

